# some pics of the doggies!!!



## pedy (Mar 31, 2010)

sorry about the amount of pics but I love my doggies.....

this is bailey our 1 yr old husky x collie


















and this is nevis... my maw-in-laws german shepherd








tired out a walk!!!!!!!!!!!









this is sam and molly the corgis
sam








molly


----------



## pedy (Mar 31, 2010)

a day the beach









digging a hole with me








resulted in.....



























and one of bailey & nevis playing.... i know he looks evil but he is genuinly playing!!!!









all tired out









and chico the budgie having a bath in his seed!!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Fabulous looking dogs :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi great pics gorgeous dogs :thumbup: love german sheperd my fav


----------



## pedy (Mar 31, 2010)

cheers for the comments guys!!!



new westie owner said:


> Hi great pics gorgeous dogs :thumbup: love german sheperd my fav


yeah hes a cracker!!!!! 6 months now & huge!!!! his dad was 6th best in world few years back!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Great pics, they look like they're having a fun time. I love Bailey's curly tail!
Lovely dogs you've got there.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Aww ... corgis! What are their personalities like? I've never met one in real life, but they look lovely!
Naomi x


----------



## ali 63 (Nov 5, 2010)

Love your dogs, all look so happy & having a great life :thumbup:


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

Fantastic family - I love the pups ears, its good to know they eventually grow into them!! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## pedy (Mar 31, 2010)

missnaomi said:


> Aww ... corgis! What are their personalities like? I've never met one in real life, but they look lovely!
> Naomi x


they have a great personality - very loving and always wanting cuddled!!! 
although they are good guard dogs - they HATE the postman!!!


----------



## DogLover101 (Oct 22, 2013)

Beautiful dogs.

That German Shepard is especially gorgeous.


----------



## pupster (Oct 12, 2013)

awhh what a cute gang


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

They're all lovely


----------

